# Films et séries TV en closed caption



## lorenzo.vonteese (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
L'iTunes Stores US propose des films et séries TV avec sous-titres anglais en closed caption.
Le problème est qu'il est impossible d'afficher ces sous-titres sur la TV via l'Apple TV.
Pourtant les sous-titres passent très bien sur iPad ou Mac.
Je me demande si le flux "closed caption" ne serait pas bloqué au niveau du HDMI.
Mais pourquoi alors proposer une option Closed Caption On/Off dans les paramètres de l'Apple TV ?...

Merci de votre aide.


----------

